# Puppy crate training



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! My boyfriend and I are planning on getting our first V this spring but I have some questions about crate training, which we plan to do. We are both graduate students with flexible schedules but there will be times our pup will need to be crated. I love in the bottom unit of a duplex and I am a little nervous about the whining/crying disturbing my upstairs neighbors. I know puppies usually cry the first couple of nights and when you leave them alone, but any tips for crate training to reduce the time our puppy will cry?

Also, I know this topic has been talked about on other threads but if anyone has any thoughts on the differences between boy and girl V's, I would love to hear them. We are still undecided


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Purchase a crate that's suitable to the size of your kiddo... if you plan on getting a larger crate so you dont have to buy two seperate ones... have a crate splitter.. this will 'help' in avoiding accidents occuring in the crate...

Purchase a crate cover or find a dark breathable fabric that can cover the front, sides and rear of the crate.

Leave a fabric inside of the crate that has your scent that he can also use as a cuddle item...

There's alot of helpful suggestions to be shared but those are the ones we were given when we first got our baby Dax a little over a year ago and WE personally found that those three things helped the most...

The length of time it takes for a pup to get used to his/her new home will vary because every single one of them has a personalitty of there own, especially V's..

We started Crate Training the day we got our kiddo and it took us a little under a week till he got adjusted with identifying his crate as his area of safety, relaxation, sleep.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Our pup who is now 18 weeks took to his crate quite quickly at night, we got him at 8 weeks. He barked and whined for about 5 nights, each night got less and less but the first 3 was nearly all night. We did go cold turkey and just left him from day 1, the breeder and a number of friends who have been through it advised this is the best way but I will say it isn't just whining or crying as you put it, it is loud barking so you may want to try this a different way. Some people say to put the crate in your bedroom the first few nights and move the crate further out of sight each night until they are in a different room but this will take longer. You may even find he/she will still bark and cry. Baxter is worse in his crate when he can actually see us as he tries to get to us so this doesn't work for everyone.

Try talking to your neighbours and tell them your options and ask if they would mind, it could be a choice of anything up to a week of barking in the night either way. The other thing I would suggest is talking to the breeder and asking if you could supply the crate and bed you will use and see if they will do the crate training the week before you collect. My friend did this and when they brought their dog home he didn't cry once in the crate.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello,
My pup is 13 weeks old and I was also really worried about the whining and crying as I have a tenant in my basement. The first night she cried the whole night. After that it was just simple whimpers. I tried to put my crate as far away from my tenants bedroom as possible which was in my room. I would also suggest asking the breeder if you could bring the crate early and see if they could start training her in advance. I decided on a female Vizsla but is really personal preference.


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone these are WONDERFUL suggestions!


----------

